

US Elections – Bigger Than Adult Diapers - jim-greer
https://medium.com/@jimgreer/us-elections-are-bigger-than-adult-diapers-8066bcf256d8

======
jim-greer
This piece was inspired by the comments on the How to Fight Corruption with
Game Theory article I submitted this weekend -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8675489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8675489).

It's my first post on Medium... feedback appreciated again!

